# Does this site have a Dark Mode



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2020)

Hey, just a fast question... I was wondering if this site has a dark mode, and if yes, where do I find it... I find the white very hard on my eyes sometimes...
Just curious...


----------



## Keesha (Jun 9, 2020)

Wasn’t sure where you were going there!  Sorry but I have no idea.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Wasn’t sure where you were going there!  Sorry but I have no idea.



That's why I like you @Keesha


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 9, 2020)

Dark mode?  This site?  Not sure I'd want to read about seniors with whips and chains, and orgies where the average age is seventy. Also, I doubt that anyone in here is into dealing.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 9, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Hey, just a fast question... I was wondering if this site has a dark mode, and if yes, where do I find it... I find the white very hard on my eyes sometimes...
> Just curious...


Hard on the eyes?  If you are serious that the screen is too bright.
Then access your monitor and adjust the brightness to your liking.
If you are talking about something else, then you are on your own.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Tommy (Jun 9, 2020)

Mike, I've been using a program called f.lux for years.

I'm not sure what you mean by "dark mode", but f.lux automatically adjusts my normally bright monitor to a more subdued (cooler) brightness between sunset and sunrise for my specific location.  This seems to help for me.

(Their site says it's for Windows operating systems - not sure about others.)

https://justgetflux.com/


----------



## Tommy (Jun 9, 2020)

If you're interested, you might also want to look at https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F.lux


----------



## Judycat (Jun 9, 2020)

Try selecting all the print as is if you were going to copy it somewhere else. I've done that on sites where they use white text on a black background. Talk about hard on the eyes.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jun 9, 2020)

I know what you mean.i am on a really big,well known site that has a night mode with white text on a black background.But it is the only one I know of that does.


----------



## Matrix (Jun 9, 2020)

@mike4lorie Sorry, no dark mode here.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2020)

For others' info:
Some sites do have a variety of appearances, that the user can easily choose from, of how the screen appears, for them,
and some of those options are significantly easier on the eyes, than this one is.
Darker blue or brown colors, with some contrast color.... can honestly be better for some people.

I am posting, Just to say this is a valid computer issue,
but Matrix has given the answer, and replied to the OP, that this program doesn't have those options available.

It helps a little to lower the brightness, on your own computer,
but the other options, designed for vision difficulties, would help more than that.

If they were available, here,  I would definitely select it and use it here, in addition to the adjustments of my own computer.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 9, 2020)

Many users don't have any idea of what their monitor can do.

Usually there are a couple of buttons on the bottom right hand side of the monitor which you can access and set  your preferences.  You don't need windows programs or anything else. 

I know that brightness is easily adjusted.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 9, 2020)

Many users do not know anything about their monitors.  There are usually buttons down on the right hand side of the monitor which you can use to adjust your screen preferences.

The option for brightness is easy.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 9, 2020)

Sorry folks.  I don't know why I got multiple replies going.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 9, 2020)

My next suggestion.  Screen too bright? Sunglasses.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 9, 2020)

Not on my Mac  computer,   but my iPhone switches to a dark mode in the evening  ...    Maybe computers will have that setting in the future.


----------



## Devi (Jun 9, 2020)

Not the same as a computer "Dark Mode", but my Windows 10 computer has a "night" setting:
Settings > System > Night Light Settings
which is more about replacing the "blue" from the screen with warmer colors. The strength of the color can also be set with a slider.

Not the same, but ...


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 9, 2020)

Devi said:


> Not the same as a computer "Dark Mode", but my Windows 10 computer has a "night" setting:
> Settings > System > Night Light Settings
> which is more about replacing the "blue" from the screen with warmer colors. The strength of the color can also be set with a slider.
> 
> Not the same, but ...



On the Mac,  there is an automatic  night setting for the screensaver.  I forgot about that!    
It takes the screensaver scenery and changes it as the day goes on from sunrise to sunset.  The first time I saw that, I thought my eyes were playing tricks with me.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 9, 2020)

Matrix said:


> @mike4lorie Sorry, no dark mode here.


Matrix, is there any way to swap out the light blue that's behind our profile images with the text box color?  That might make a slight improvement.  My eyes also fatigue easily from the glare, especially in long reads.


----------



## Matrix (Jun 9, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> Matrix, is there any way to swap out the light blue that's behind our profile images with the text box color?  That might make a slight improvement.  My eyes also fatigue easily from the glare, especially in long reads.


You mean the left side with the avatar and user info? Replace it with the background color where we input the post?


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 9, 2020)

Matrix said:


> You mean the left side with the avatar and user info? Replace it with the background color where we input the post?


I'm wondering if we could just swap so the avatar background is the bright white (since we don't stare at it) and the input text box is the current color of the avatar background - the slightly less bright background for reading.  If there are no color choices, this option might still be available perhaps.  Just an idea, since I have no concept of the limitations or capabilities of this software.


----------



## Matrix (Jun 9, 2020)

Why do want to make the change? Is the input area too bright?


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 9, 2020)

Matrix said:


> Why do want to make the change? Is the input area too bright?


The background of the posted responses is too bright for my old eyes and lengthy posts.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2020)

whips and chains....*dies laughing*


----------



## Matrix (Jun 9, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> The background of the posted responses is too bright for my old eyes and lengthy posts.



Oh, I see. Tried to make the change, the color is also used in other places, the overall result is undesirable. When I look at the color long enough, nothing is right.

The text background had been changed once because it was too white and bright.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Many users don't have any idea of what their monitor can do.
> 
> Usually there are a couple of buttons on the bottom right hand side of the monitor which you can access and set  your preferences.  You don't need windows programs or anything else.
> 
> I know that brightness is easily adjusted.


I forgot about those buttons Camper.  I went to adjust mine and finally figured out how.  You have to do it manually and not with the mouse.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 10, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I forgot about those buttons Camper.  I went to adjust mine and finally figured out how.  You have to do it manually and not with the mouse.


I'm going to give my age when I reply to your post. I'm glad you found the buttons because I wasn't sure if they are in the same spot on all monitors.  
*You got it Pontiac.*


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> whips and chains....*dies laughing*


A walk on the wild side?


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 21, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Hey, just a fast question... I was wondering if this site has a dark mode, and if yes, where do I find it... I find the white very hard on my eyes sometimes...
> Just curious...



I feel your pain, bright monitor screens and negative legend keyboards annoy me to no end.  However your specific problem has nothing to do with your monitors brightness setting but in combination with resetting your high contrast mode it can assist in the perfect blend of visuals. Go into your settings menu then pull up "High Contrast" mode then configure your background color, text color via positive or negative legend view (Positive legend view means the light comes through the legends themselves and negative legend view means the light comes around the legends) On the monitor the screen can be dark or entirely black and the legends will be whatever color you choose. An example of the positive legend concept is the Logitech backlit keyboards which I use exclusively and the negative legend concept is exclusively used on the keyboards in aviation ATC facility consoles. Same for the monitors too depending. Same application but different applications. I hope this helped. Let us know how it worked.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 28, 2020)

Matrix said:


> @mike4lorie Sorry, no dark mode here.


I am on a photography forum that uses this identical software. The Admin has set up several different choices for dark, very dark, normal, etc. Some of the dark have a deep orange text that is easy on the eyes. Not sure if that's a newer version than this, but it is definitely the same platform.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2020)

I love the dark mode and use it on YouTube and Facebook. So much better on the eyes.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 28, 2020)

I just went to display and brightness on my iPad Pro and found out I do have a dark mode. I just changed to see if I like it.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 28, 2020)

Dark Mode is wonderful on  the  computer,    and so  easy on the eyes.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 26, 2021)

Matrix said:


> @mike4lorie Sorry, no dark mode here.



Thanks Anyways!


----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 26, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> whips and chains....*dies laughing*


Noticed we were all here looking for it (me too)!


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 26, 2021)

This is a really cool ambient music site. It has a day/night mode icon on the top.

www.ambientsleepingpill.com


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Feb 26, 2021)

You can set 'Dark mode' through your browser, anyway Firefox which I use can.  Preferences > Extensions & Themes > Search for 'dark mode' then enable it.


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2021)

mike4lorie If you are using Chrome you can change to dark mode in settings.​


----------

